# What are the long term effects of hitting a child?



## emptyblu (Jul 15, 2021)

We all know children who were sexually abused grow up to be mentally ill individuals but what are the consequences of a child who has been abused but without any sexual intentions from the adult? Are the results same? And I’m not talking about spanking or a light slap to the face, I mean violent abuse to the point where the child develops purple bruises on their skin and has to walk around with them and acknowledge them on a daily basis. 

How does this shape their adulthood?


----------



## Vingle (Jul 15, 2021)

To answer the question in the title:
Depends on if someone see you hit that child.

But I would guess children that are getting hit, grow up to be violent. Those are the ones that kill their parents the most, aside from those who are just mentally deranged.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jul 15, 2021)

Bruised knuckles


----------



## Mal0 (Jul 15, 2021)

They stop identifying as trans


----------



## Resident Evil (Jul 15, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> We all know children who were sexually abused grow up to be mentally ill individuals but what are the consequences of a child who has been abused but without any sexual intentions from the adult? Are the results same? And I’m not talking about spanking or a light slap to the face, I mean violent abuse to the point where the child develops purple bruises on their skin and has to walk around with them and acknowledge them on a daily basis.
> 
> How does this shape their adulthood?


They tend to either swing from completely violence free and scared of physical contact to a completely unhinged vagrant even more violent then their own parents. I was the first. I tended to avoid conflict as much as possible unless someone jumped me. Then you have other kids who subconsciously perceive violence as a form of care or love, because their small child brain can’t accept that their parents either don‘t love them or don’t care for them enough to stop their behavior, leading them to subconsciously associate violence with good feelings, which is really sad.

Edit: This is JUST from what I have noticed. I don’t have any indepth study.


----------



## Reverend (Jul 15, 2021)

Beating vs. Punishing are two distinct terms.   What I got as a child would be considered "Beating" by today's standards yet back then it was common punishment.  You learn really damn quick that if you do certain things you will get punished by a physical object on your ass or hands and that shit stings so don't do it.  

That to me is a better lesson than "Don't do that as it's naughty and glad we had the talk so go play OK?"

The great analogy is "The stove is hot, don't touch the stove."  They Touch The Stove. "You got burnt by touching the stove? Hurts doesn't it? Gonna do it again? No? Good.  Now grab an icepack and goto your room and think about the thing you just did when I told you not to."

Cause and Effect and a lifetime of Do Not Touch a Hot Fucking Stove.


----------



## HandsomeDan (Jul 15, 2021)

Spanking or hitting?

spanking, the long term effects are they learn discipline and act properly therefore never needing to be spanked again._ (results demonstrated with most traditional Western White (and some Oriental) families at least up until recent years)_

Hitting as in actual beating abuse, absolutely negative impact _(results demonstrated with most non white , specifically negroid families (I hesitate to use the word families_).


----------



## Seven Costanza (Jul 15, 2021)

I suppose I fall into this category. Abused as a child, with no "profound" physical injuries and no reports to authorities. Parents were never suspected of such actions and were respected members of the community. I never talked about it.

The effects were pretty serious. I was an extremely awkward aloof child. Always uncomfortable in my own skin. "Smart" but terrible at school. Self-sabotaging, never "tried" at anything as failure was always presumed. Clumsy in social situations. Always felt like my head was full of static -- could never concentrate nor relax. Some behavioral issues and subsequent suspensions due to "acting out" and doing stupid shit -- I have never been violent with anyone. 

As an adult I'm mostly functional and am kind and calm with my own children (who are incredibly healthy and successful by every standard metric) so I'd like to think I escaped the cycle in that one respect. But I also suffer from bouts of severe anxiety and depression and have been known to have some seriously "bad days." But I feel "lucky" compared to others with similar upbringings, who fell into drugs and crime and violence. Don't hit your kids, people.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 15, 2021)

Reverend said:


> Beating vs. Punishing are two distinct terms.   What I got as a child would be considered "Beating" by today's standards yet back then it was common punishment.  You learn really damn quick that if you do certain things you will get punished by a physical object on your ass or hands and that shit stings so don't do it.
> 
> That to me is a better lesson than "Don't do that as it's naughty and glad we had the talk so go play OK?"
> 
> ...


It's worth keeping in mind that the person who popularized ending physical discipline of children was dr. spock, was also responsible for getting people to put their baby on their belly for sleeping resulting in thousands of extra deaths across europe.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Jul 16, 2021)

Reverend said:


> That to me is a better lesson than "Don't do that as it's naughty and glad we had the talk so go play OK?"


And yet you ended on this website. Maybe corporal punishment as discipline wasn't as good as you thought? Besides, lacklustre talking and explanation are just as bad as physical abuse.


----------



## Reverend (Jul 16, 2021)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> And yet you ended on this website. Maybe corporal punishment as discipline wasn't as good as you thought? Besides, lacklustre talking and explanation are just as bad as physical abuse.


How one ends up at the dregs of the internet is a secret best kept internally out of pure shame and sadness.


----------



## JosephStalin (Jul 18, 2021)

Believe verbal abuse is even worse than physical abuse.   A child eventually forgets most spankings.   A child is likely to remember physical abuse.  But believe a child always remembers the verbal abuse, every last bit.  You have the child's authority figure/role model calling them abusive names, telling them they are no good, they'll never find anyone to marry, etc.   The child will tend to take that seriously.  It takes a tough, strong kid to be able to compartment the abuse and rise above it.  Many do not.  They live down to the abuse.   When they are 30 and still living in the basement, should the parents complain, the child can always say, "You told me I would never amount to anything, so here I am."    Or when reaching the age of majority, the child simply departs, never to be heard from again.  From time to time, the child exacts payback when they laugh at/ignore an aged parent's request for help.  Or the child doesn't bother attending the parent's funeral, or if they do show the child makes it plain they don't give a fuck.  

Verbal abuse can plant very poisonous seeds in a child.   As a parent themselves, unless the child works hard to break the cycle they are likely to verbally abuse their children.


----------



## Meth Until Death (Jul 30, 2021)

My mother used to flog me with a stockwhip; which I absolutely deserved. I grew up to be a normal, well-adjusted individual with nice fulfilling hobbies such as: collecting model trains, breeding pigs, flaying the faces off women and going to church. It's not that bad to beat children


----------



## BigHollowEyes (Jul 30, 2021)

Really depends on the mindset of the child. If they have had mental issues before the beatings, like depression that was passed on from your parents, I can see you having some self-esteem and trust issues. Lacking a bond with your parent can really damage you. This is more like extreme beatings, though.  However, every kid is different. Some kids end up killing their families, some end up dying themselves, others are able to move on, and some let it follow them for the rest of their life.
I would look at websites with people who have expertise on this, though.


----------



## Hathungor (Jul 30, 2021)

I say it depends on whether the parent is a a violent moron who's just taking out their frustrations on the kid or if it's educational after the kid did something stupid that crossed a certain line.

Examples from personal experience:
-When I took a handful of dirt and threw it at the freshly cleaned windows of my grandpas living room, he came out and brought a literal ass-beating with him.
-When we were badly behind schedule to catch a plane and my sibling started throwing a tantrum and tossing around his coloring pencils, my dad delivered a single, well placed slap to the face to put an immediate end to that nonsense.

It didn't happen often, maybe once or twice a year, and when it did I'd say it was either deserved or necessary. Not only that, we always got a talk afterwards, explaining why we got smacked. Even having been a recipient of this I wouldn't call it abuse. My parents were always in control of themselves when they did this. Most people probably wouldn't be.

I think it's important that the kid knows they did something really stupid or bad. If they don't feel they did anything to warrant this punishment, or if it's too severe it may cause some mental issues later on, especially if it happens often. I also believe a generally good upbringing is a mandatory basis for this to work. If it's already a spoiled asshole kid you can't just beat the bad out of him.


----------



## TheRedChair (Jul 30, 2021)

Spare the Rod... Spoiled the Child... Result... The participation award nation of Generation FAIL.


----------



## A Gay Retard (Jul 30, 2021)

In my experience you’ll wind up with a child who’s emotionally detached and impossible to sneak up on.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Aug 1, 2021)

Mal0 said:


> They start identifying as trans


ftfy 
the brain damage makes it happen


----------



## Deadwaste (Aug 1, 2021)

i have a bdsm fetish now
arigato belt-san


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Aug 1, 2021)

Considering the lack of physical punishment got us the current millenial generation we probably went too far in cuddling.

Though the bigger problem in society is that parents barely interact with children dye to wage slavery, so they are raised by schools and tv.


----------



## Linkin Park (Aug 1, 2021)

People like romanticizing getting their ass beat by their parents, just like they romanticize bullying, because it's counter to the "everything is abuse/violence" ideal. You can punish a child and have them understand their actions without getting physically involved, but there's a middle ground to it. 

A lot of parents will beat all of their kids for the actions of one, and that's just reinforcement to start doing bad shit. If you're getting punished regardless, the sky is the limit to whatever bad shit you want to do. Opposite is also true, and kids start walking on eggshells.


----------



## Question Mark (Aug 1, 2021)

The majority of American males are sexually abused at birth.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Aug 2, 2021)

Ask Gen X.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 2, 2021)

Maybe an unpopular opinion in America, but I'm against corporal punishment.

And people with mental illnesses can find it more damaging than normal people.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Aug 2, 2021)

If you keep hitting the child over a long period of time, chances will increase of the child hitting back with an increasing damage value.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Aug 2, 2021)

Speaking from personal experience: there's a difference between corporal discipline and" beating". What's occurring in the latter case is that the active party has perceived a loss of control in a situation and the only way they can think of to remedy it is "percussive maintenance"; as a result, "beating" can occur randomly but does occur often if the child isn't a fully obedient wallflower. This is heavily tied to some facet of their mindset (e.g. culture, misunderstood or otherwise), so they end up "beating" often, and they do so either _in place of_ proper child rearing or as part of an ultimately inadequate child rearing strategy. They're operating, ironically, from a position of weakness. Rather than fashioning a relationship based on trust, using corporal punishment as a supplementation in the broader scheme of child rearing, they ironically took the easy way out to engender immediate results in the heat of the moment-- or worse, they blatantly used it as a means to vent out anger.

Corporal punishment can be beneficial, but only as either a reserve tactic for particularly bad cases or as part of a regimented disciplinary strategy where the child knows _exactly_ what they're getting if they flout a rule or don't meet an expectation.  To be clear: this doesn't mean "he knows I'm going to beat him if he brings home a bad grade", it means "he knows I'm giving him X lashes if he brings home a bad grade". Being consistent in regards to both the form and administration of the punishment is necessary, because it maintains respect by projecting control instead of emotional instability (i.e. weakness). When you project the latter instead, the child is less likely to think "I deserved that" and is more likely to think "X is mean!" which then becomes "X was always a petulant asshole" once everyone's in a position where any corporal punishment isn't as feasible as it once was. And you may think that your duty is done once the child becomes an adult with their own life so this won't matter, but you'll theoretically be maintaining a relationship with them in their adulthood, and you'll reap what you sow with no way of "starting over" at your convenience.

It helps to _not_ be seen as the "disciplinarian" (most likely, you're not, you're just ill-tempered)-- if your child likes you and is generally comfortable with you, employing regimented corporal punishment will create a contrast that can assist in helping the child understand the gravity of what they're being punished for. What you _never_ want is for the child to come to the point where they recognize the punishment as "only a beating"-- the best you can hope for at that point is that _only_ corporal punishment has been invalidated as a disciplinary measure.

With all that said, you could just as well discipline your child without beating them at all. People who stochastically beat their children consistently lack imagination, perception, and emotional continence-- the woman who demonstrates those traits will only be looked at as a "bitch" in the long term. The man who demonstrates these traits will _effectively_ be looked at as a "bitch" because the weakness they show in their stochastic beatings is effeminate in nature.


----------



## Cool Username (Aug 3, 2021)

Sometimes I'm against physical punishment and beatings, I think even a slap on the hand can have a negative impact on the kild.
But when I see the behavior of certain children and teenagers, I feel the urge of twisting their necks, and their parents' necks too.


----------



## Large (Aug 3, 2021)

Nothing exists; even if something exists, nothing can be known about it; and even if something can be known about it, knowledge about it can't be communicated to others.


----------



## PetrifiedTom (Aug 4, 2021)

Cool Username said:


> Sometimes I'm against physical punishment and beatings, I think even a slap on the hand can have a negative impact on the kild.
> But when I see the behavior of certain children and teenagers, I feel the urge of twisting their necks, and their parents' necks too.



There is no valid research on how slapping kid can be devastating for young mind. There is no way to measure it because you simply can't conduct research in which one group is corrected verbally and other physically for 20 years or so. More important is does child respect parents and from here you can see some prime examples of degenerates who have little to no respect for their parents and ended up in prison. 

That is why I think you need to be harsh to your children. You may become friends later on once s/he hit majority but until then clearly state rules in home that both sides are willing to abide. For example, if you don't want your kid to smoke - don't smoke yourself. Otherwise, you imply that rules don't apply to you and kid might be seeking rules oto bend or break for itself.

There was a "super nanny" in polish TV that had her own show telling parents how they should talk to children. I guess same rules she applied in home and guess what? Her son is in prison for possession and driving car under influence.


----------



## Cool Username (Aug 4, 2021)

PetrifiedTom said:


> There is no valid research on how slapping kid can be devastating for young mind. There is no way to measure it because you simply can't conduct research in which one group is corrected verbally and other physically for 20 years or so. More important is does child respect parents and from here you can see some prime examples of degenerates who have little to no respect for their parents and ended up in prison.
> 
> That is why I think you need to be harsh to your children. You may become friends later on once s/he hit majority but until then clearly state rules in home that both sides are willing to abide. For example, if you don't want your kid to smoke - don't smoke yourself. Otherwise, you imply that rules don't apply to you and kid might be seeking rules oto bend or break for itself.
> 
> There was a "super nanny" in polish TV that had her own show telling parents how they should talk to children. I guess same rules she applied in home and guess what? Her son is in prison for possession and driving car under influence.


I really don't believe physical punishment, no matter how "correctly" applied, is necessary to raise a child. If parents can educate and punish their children without having to lay a hand on them, that's wonderful. It would be the ideal way.  Instead of hitting a child for misbehaving, they could talk to them or find another method of punishment. 
Again, then I see those kids who are little shits and wish I could kick them in the face. But I suppose some of them get a beating, too.


----------



## Socrates (Aug 4, 2021)

You get a kid that knows how to shut the fuck up. Or a serial killer. YMMV.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Question Mark said:


> The majority of American males are sexually abused at birth.
> View attachment 2399711


The result of Calvinist and general Protestant ideology, the worst of all Christianity. I don't even give a shit if the Market exists due to this denomination.


----------



## Angry Canadian (Aug 6, 2021)

It depends on the social climate, what kind of retarded ideas are going to be injected into your hypothetical child's head? I see a few people in this thread referring to beatings as abuse, these people have been failed by a civilization in decline, hoodwinked by liberal hippie faggots, into worshiping safety and peace and into hating (with every fiber of their being) action, risk, and "violence"

No child should be punished frivolously; and sadistic parents who hit their children over tiny little infractions or "just because" ought to be proscribed Roman style, that's a fact.  But if your 14 year old son who just hit puberty decides to push the boundaries in the household, or worse... steal, lie, cheat, or abuse their parents, then they need to catch five across the teeth the same way a stranger would treat them.
It's a parents job to prepare their children for adulthood, and to prepare their children for living good lives after they (the parents) are dead and unable to help them/guide them.

kids 3-6 should absolutely catch a spanking if it's warranted.
Kids 7-12 should absolutely catch a smack across the mouth if it's warranted
Boys 13-18 should absolutely catch a beat down if their actions warrant it.
Girls 15-18 absolutely deserve a beat down if it's warranted.

If you don't curb their behaviour by 18 then you're not the one who's going to deal with the situation, it'll be the cops, or another man on the street, or whoever.
Imagine your daughter calling you up at 23 crying because her live-in boyfriend beat the crap out of her, and it's because she fucked his friends, called his dick small, and spit in his face.  You could have prevented that with a measured judicial response to dumbass behaviour when she was 12, but you didn't, because you're a peacenick hippie.

*edit*
The internet has made kids insufferable and if the zoomer generation isn't a good indicator of what goes wrong when an entire generation of parents buys into the "no excuse for abuse" mentality that has essentially designated most forms of corporal punishment as "child abuse", then maybe you need to binge a few hours of tiktok and get back to me.


----------



## Travoltron (Aug 6, 2021)

I dunno. My parents hit _me_, but none of my siblings. When I would ask them why that is, they would tell me "because they are good kids". This made my siblings know that they were immune from punishment. They knew they could start shit with me and that I would get my ass beat for the fight they started. And they really relished in using that power against me. That gnawed away at me for a very long time and even talking about it now decades later still makes me upset.


----------



## Eggplant Wizard (Aug 6, 2021)

Punishing your child because they don’t want to clean up a mistake you made, do chores that they know were their siblings’ responsibility, or because you insulted them and they snapped back so now you need to “maintain authority“, etc. will do nothing but let them know exactly what kind of petty tyrant you are.

There are too many Gen X and late Boomer parents that think they were good to their children doing these things. Then they go and quadruple down saying that they “Never did or would do such a horrible thing!” well after the fact, somehow thinking that because time passed, they can just waltz away from it all.

Yeah, the long term effects depend solely on wether or not you’re a complete hypocrite or scumbag. If there is some sense of dignity, that you uphold your entire life, then the child will turn out alright. The _*MOMENT*_ you show any sign of bending the rules for no reason all respect disappears immediately (Example: your sibling also gets an allowance, even though you did their chores vs. you broke your mom’s favorite vase, but you killed a rattlesnake with it. Both bend the rules of the house, but only one makes sense).


----------



## The Token Ethnic (Aug 7, 2021)

Growing up, whenever I was acting like a brat I'd get a spanking or a slap on the head. The only time I ever got in deep shit and a legit beating was when I stole something and was caught. My friends had a knack for stealing and thought I'd try it as well. My dad was PISSED and his beating came with a lecture: "I didn't raise you to steal, I work so that you don't have to do shit like that, just ask if you want something, etc." That whooping definitely set me straight.  I don't resent my folks and their discipline. And for what it's worth, I didn't turn out like the rest of the kids in my neighborhood that either joined gangs or turned into petty criminals or thugs. If I do have kids, punishment is one thing I am unsure about administering. Some people consider it child abuse.


----------



## Sithis (Aug 7, 2021)

The only correct answer is that there is no one correct answer.
From what I understand you are referring to genuine physical abuse, not just "bust his ass with a belt because he shaved the dog" or "take a thin branch to her legs for calling her mom a bitch." 
In such cases there are too many variables to give a lump sum answer. First thing to consider is the psychological mindset of the kid themselves which in itself has variables - how old was the child when the abuse started? Was there a support system there? Were there others who could have stopped the abuse and failed the child?
Then you have to consider the "motivation" for the abuse. Some people are just sick twisted sadists and see kids as easy targets. Some have fucked up issues from their own childhood that manifest in carrying the shithead abusive torch. Some would be considered "normal" by most people but get belligerently drunk and beat the shit out of anything moving, which often happens to be their kids. Some aren't even the kids' parents, they are relatives or step parents who feel bitter and angry about being responsible for a child they didn't have on their own. All of these patterns of abuse present differently and produce a different result in the child being abused. 
A lot of the kids I've seen who have come from abusive homes are more resilient psychologically than a lot of adults I know. They have to be, it becomes a matter of survival. But they are also broken - they don't trust anyone completely because the person who it was natural for them to trust the most has hurt them the worst. A lot of them, contrary to popular stereotype, don't become physically strong or abusive or anything themselves, they retreat and become more introverted, feeling that something about themselves has triggered the rage their guardians display to them. A lot of them act out in ways that are more destructive to themselves than lashing out at society - drinking, drug use, cutting, sexual activity - it all becomes a way of destroying themselves in collusion with their abuser. 
There is always that chance as well however that the kid will grow up to rationalize the abuse as "might makes right" or something along those lines and become abusive themselves. The sins of the father and so on. But these really are the outliers and the ones that become serial killers are even more rare.


----------



## RSOD (Aug 7, 2021)

Angry_Canadian said:


> It depends on the social climate, what kind of retarded ideas are going to be injected into your hypothetical child's head? I see a few people in this thread referring to beatings as abuse, these people have been failed by a civilization in decline, hoodwinked by liberal hippie faggots, into worshiping safety and peace and into hating (with every fiber of their being) action, risk, and "violence"
> 
> No child should be punished frivolously; and sadistic parents who hit their children over tiny little infractions or "just because" ought to be proscribed Roman style, that's a fact.  But if your 14 year old son who just hit puberty decides to push the boundaries in the household, or worse... steal, lie, cheat, or abuse their parents, then they need to catch five across the teeth the same way a stranger would treat them.
> It's a parents job to prepare their children for adulthood, and to prepare their children for living good lives after they (the parents) are dead and unable to help them/guide them.
> ...


Eh would say social media before that you would have kids sperging out over why obviously Nintendo is doodoo or why water phyiscs are the best on forums


----------



## Blamo (Aug 7, 2021)

They will run away from home, get trained in the martial arts and seek revenge.


----------



## Demon King (Aug 9, 2021)

Loads of trust issues, difficultly connecting to others and being able to express emotion healthily... but its entirely dependent on the individual on how they turn out. Most low intelligence individuals will simply perpetuate the abuse cycle. Some, more intelligent individuals will break out of the cycle somewhat. It takes literal generations to overcome the butterfly effect of abuse.


----------



## Lopt (Aug 9, 2021)

Can lead to motivational issues as an adult since there's no one around to assault you for not doing the dishes.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Aug 22, 2021)

Angry Canadian said:


> It depends on the social climate, what kind of retarded ideas are going to be injected into your hypothetical child's head? I see a few people in this thread referring to beatings as abuse, these people have been failed by a civilization in decline, hoodwinked by liberal hippie faggots, into worshiping safety and peace and into hating (with every fiber of their being) action, risk, and "violence"
> 
> No child should be punished frivolously; and sadistic parents who hit their children over tiny little infractions or "just because" ought to be proscribed Roman style, that's a fact.  But if your 14 year old son who just hit puberty decides to push the boundaries in the household, or worse... steal, lie, cheat, or abuse their parents, then they need to catch five across the teeth the same way a stranger would treat them.
> It's a parents job to prepare their children for adulthood, and to prepare their children for living good lives after they (the parents) are dead and unable to help them/guide them.
> ...


you’re a good example of the long term effects of dropping a kid on it’s head too often


----------



## RMQualtrough (Aug 22, 2021)

I was slapped once as a child and that memory has stuck with me for my entire life.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Aug 22, 2021)

If you hit your kid regularly then they're not going to be there when you're shitting yourself as an old fart. They'll hate you and give as much of a shit about you as you did them.


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 22, 2021)

No drag story time hour forever.


----------



## felix el gato (Aug 24, 2021)

My parents were the kind to beat us with belts, cords, sticks, anything and for any reason big or small. My dad broke my nose when I was 11. Haven't spoken to them in years.


----------



## Michael Janke (Aug 24, 2021)

felix el gato said:


> My parents were the kind to beat us with belts, cords, sticks, anything and for any reason big or small. My dad broke my nose when I was 11. Haven't spoken to them in years.


i think middle ground exists between bludgeoning your child and showing them who's boss every now and then. i think they called it backhand discipline. when they say or do some stupid shit, and continue to do so with direction not to, a reality check can be appropriate every now and then,


----------



## felix el gato (Aug 24, 2021)

goku123 said:


> i think middle ground exists between bludgeoning your child and showing them who's boss every now and then. i think they called it backhand discipline. when they say or do some stupid shit, and continue to do so with direction not to, a reality check can be appropriate every now and then,


Didn't ask.


----------



## turdburger (Aug 24, 2021)

I don't think spanking kids is really necessary. But I don't think spanking does lasting damage compared to sexually or emotionally abusing kids. I was spanked as a child and occasionally thrashed with a book or a stick or other object and the only time that really stands out in my memory was when my dad hit and yelled at me for something my tard elder brother did while he was out of the room, and I'd actually tried to stop my brother doing it, and the reason I remember it was because it was unfair.

The things I do have unpleasant memories of were the emotionally destructive things my parents said or did. My mom was not forgiving or sympathetic, and she played shitty Machiavellian games pitting siblings against each other. My dad was more involved in work than family and I don't think he really understood children, and when he did try to get involved with his kids it was often kind of inappropriate. He once asked me what did I want to do when I grow up, and I was around 8 and I liked reading kids' science books, so I said I wanted to write a book. He laughed and said "Who the hell's gonna wanna read your book?" I still to this day don't know what answer he expected, or if he actually thought a kid of this age was going aspire to a realistic career like being a plumber or an accountant.


----------



## PaulBearer (Aug 25, 2021)

felix el gato said:


> Didn't ask.


I wonder why you got your arse beaten? 

It's an forum, he can elaborate on what you said even if you didn't ask you snidey little shit.


----------



## WinchesterWhiskey (Aug 25, 2021)

Short term is just bruising and just shit that can heal. Long term generally involves either alcoholism, needing therapy, and suicidal thoughts. One of my other gook friends used to get his ass beat as a kid. He told me about this one time his dad made him strip naked "kneel down" by outstretching his arms like an airplane. If he lowered his arms, his dad would beat him- 

Sometimes it'd be a vacuum pipe, sometimes it'd be a piece of wiring. Really it was all up to what he thought. There was this one day where his dad locked him in a dark bathroom after pouring bleach on the floor which near damn killed him. Surprisingly, it wasn't shit like that which really fucked him up, but the time his dad told him to go up to all his teachers and tell them he was worthless and not coming to school anymore. He did it, but his dad beat the shit out of him and nearly strangled him because he thought he was bullshitting about doing it.

All this to say that beating your kids is bad, but mental and emotional abuse fucks kids up more. All that being said, I'd like to think there are actual times it's warranted.


----------

